
Walnut Creek PD threatens to kill protesters - olliej
https://twitter.com/The_Real_Fly/status/1268054038744125440
======
syspec
At least in tiananmen square the Tank tried to avoid the protestor

~~~
kohtatsu
[https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/UK_cable_on_Tiananmen_Square_...](https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/UK_cable_on_Tiananmen_Square_Massacre)

"5\. FACT. ON ARRIVAL AT TIANANMEN TROOPS FROM SMR HAD SEPARATED STUDENTS AND
RESIDENTS. STUDENTS UNDERSTOOD THEY WERE GIVEN ONE HOUR TO LEAVE SQUARE BUT
AFTER FIVE MINUTES APCS ATTACKED. STUDENTS LINKED ARMS BUT WERE MOWN DOWN
INCLUDING SOLDIERS. APCS THEN RAN OVER BODIES TIME AND TIME AGAIN TO MAKE
QUOTE PIE UNQUOTE AND REMAINS COLLECTED BY BULLDOZER. REMAINS INCINERATED AND
THEN HOSED DOWN DRAINS."

Tank Man is believed to be unharmed though.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tank_Man](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tank_Man)

~~~
syspec
You're right. I did not mean to minimize the horrible events of Tianamen
square

